# Switching iTunes to a new computer



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

For my anniversary/christmas present, DH and I upgraded our pc and are now in the process of getting the new pc set up like we had our old one (DH is also going to turn our old one into a Linx/server something something).  The only thing I'm leery of @ the moment is our iTunes.  We don't have all of our music or podcasts on the new one just yet (DH hasn't had the time and I'm not sure I could get off the floor on my own right now) and I was wondering how to switch over iTunes from one computer to the other.  I don't want to sync and lose everything, but I want to be like it was on the old pc.  I've done the "share this computer" thingy, but what else do I need to do before I sync my stuff?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I had all of my music on my iPod touch, and used a program called SharePod to transfer the music & whatnot to a newer computer. Perhaps you could look into that?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

This article from iLounge.com may be helpful:

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/moving-your-itunes-library-to-a-new-hard-drive/

I recently had to set up iTunes on a new computer. My situation may be different from yours, since my old computer crashed completely. I did have my entire iTunes library, which was over 100 GB on an iPod classic. I read another article from iLounge which was helpful: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/copying-music-from-ipod-to-computer/

and based on that, I bought and used software called CopyTrans. It copied the entire library from my iPod to my new PC. It included a trial test so I was able to see that it worked before I purchased it. It was simple to use (open CopyTrans, connect iPod, hit start button, and wait until it's done!) It restored all the 26,000+ tracks, including my own edited tags, the cover art, the playlists, ratings, date added, date last played, etc The only thing it didn't restore were the playlist folders. I only had 4 or 5, so I just redid them and put the playlists back in the new ones.

If you have an iPod with your whole library on it, this is one idea for getting the tracks on your new computer. Tracks were just copied, not moved, so everything was left intact on the iPod itself.

I just checked, and it looks like the CopyTrans site also has software to move iTunes from one PC to another:
http://www.copytrans.net/copytranstuneswift.php

It looks like the current price for the software is $15,

I hope one of these approaches will work for you.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well I had my iTunes folder on an external drive and everything backed up with time machine on a second external drive, all I did was plug it into my iMac and tell Time Machine to restore my computer from my latest backup. Presto and it was a a duplicate of my old computer. Maybe you can do something similar in Windows?

The only way it's "going to be like on my old pc" if is you copy over your iTunes library database, which is what keeps track of your playlists ect.

You can read your options here http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4527


----------

